# GHRP + GHRH + slin timing



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

Was wondering what the best timing is to incorporate slin into a regular ghrp + ghrh schedule. I'll probably go 100mcg GHRP-6 + 100mcg CJC-1295 (no DAC) 3x day, pre breakfast, pre workout and pre bed. Workout ends pretty close to bed time so pre workout instead of post. Slin also pre workout.

I was thinking something down the lines of:

16:00 Carb/pro meal

17:00 100mcg GHRP+CJC

17:20 10iu Humalog subq + carbs

17:30 Workout + intraworkout carbs

Would this be sufficient or do it need hold on the carbs a bit more?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

juic3d said:


> Was wondering what the best timing is to incorporate slin into a regular ghrp + ghrh schedule. I'll probably go 100mcg GHRP-6 + 100mcg CJC-1295 (no DAC) 3x day, pre breakfast, pre workout and pre bed. Workout ends pretty close to bed time so pre workout instead of post. Slin also pre workout.
> 
> I was thinking something down the lines of:
> 
> ...


looks fine, although preWO is a fine line as your training will drop BS combine that with Insulin could be dangerous just make sure you have enough carbs


----------



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, was hoping you'd reply  I've done a lot of slin preWO and know how much carbs I need to avoid hypo all together.


----------



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.basskilleronline.com/insulin-protocal-mutant.html


----------



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

Read this:



> Mutant's Insulin Protocal
> 
> Ok, so after talking to some professional and elite bodybuilders, I have learned quite a bit about what a well known professional trainer is having these bodybuilders to do to obtain the retarded amounts of weight they have been added to their bodies. It's simply taking their insulin pre-workout, combined with 3 "shakes". I looked at this Insulin protocol, and the ingredients in the shakes, and designed my own Insulin Protacol to better suit my goals and routine. I use better quality of ingredients in my shakes, and added my HGH pre-workout, and igf-1lr3 post workout as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## juic3d (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't follow that protocol fully though. Training could be anywhere from 3 to 6 days I guess. You can safely use insulin everyday (and multiple times per day) for about 4-6 weeks, given you take a break after that.

Things I changed:

- No IGF-1 Lr3 (don't trust research chems and the HG stuff is unpayable)

- #3 is meal instead of a shake. Just use zero fat one and high quality protein

- Went up to 20iu slin preWO, although you need to watch this because I've hit hypo a few times during workout and I can tell you it is not fun. I usually stick to 15 max now.

Slin preWO also gives you an INSANE pump and fullness you have never seen before. Shoot your slin, wear a sweater for the first half hour of your workout, take it off and see a whole new body


----------

